# Conexión sistemas en linea 70/100V



## DIDAKE (Abr 16, 2009)

Hola :
Estoy necesitando algo de ayuda con un equipo de audio. Se trata de un amplificador de audio que en la salida hacia los parlantes tiene indicado voltajes , 70Volt , 100 volt .

Hasta donde pude averiguar se trataría de un equipo que utiliza transformadores de línea . Pregunto :

¿ El equipo genera esta tensión ? (no hay transformadores externos, solo la bornera del equipo que dice el voltaje)

¿ Cuál es la intensión de todo esto? Cubrir grandes distancias ?

Cada bafle columna de audio contiene un transformador/os reductores de esta tensión

¿ Como puedo saber para que tensión esta preparado ese bafle sino lo indica?

¿ Como puedo realizar un ensayo de conexión sin riesgo de dañar algo?

Desde ya gracias


----------



## ru_klo (Abr 16, 2009)

Todo amplificador entrega un voltaje de salida.

el amplificador en valvular o transistorizado? tenes el modelo o mejor aun el manual o plano del circuito? "googleaste" el modelo?


----------



## DIDAKE (Abr 16, 2009)

ru_klo : Creo que no me entiendes acerca de lo que estoy preguntando. Es un tipo de equipo de audio distinto de los tradicionales, los bafles también, llevan dentro un transformador reductor.
Detrás del equipo en la conexión a los bafles tiene varios bornes, de donde parten distintos ramales hacia los bafles  : 
COM              4Ω      70V     100v
(común)         11V    170Ω   330Ω
El amplificador es transistorizado, por si ayuda es un TOA modelo A-31M


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2009)

Dejame recordar , eran equipos que se usaban en colegios u hospitales , de no mucha potencia (tal vez 20  o 30W RMS) y que tenían extensiones de cables muy largas , los ramales se ponían en paralelo y los bafles llevaban transformadores de impedancia o "línea". No eran muy exquisitos respecto de las impedancias.

Para empezar podés ponerle un parlante entre COM y 4ω (aunque el parlante sea de 8ω) 

Suerte !


----------



## unleased! (Abr 17, 2009)

Esos equipos distribuyen el sonido a tensión constante. En la salida entregan un voltaje de 100V y para conectar un altavoz necesitas conectar la salida a un transformador a tal fin y en el secundario el altavoz. Este sistema se usa en sonorización de grandes areas, donde el amplificador está centralizado. Como bién dice dosmetros son de poca potencia y no tiene buena respuesta en bajas frecuencias pero es suficiente ya que se usa solamente para sonido ambiental.
Saludos.


----------



## DIDAKE (Abr 17, 2009)

Colegas : Gracias por las aclaraciones, se va despejando un poco ...
Aún tengo estas dudas :
¿ Porque es que encuentro que en esta conexión actual hay varias ramas de bafes identificados sobre los cables que salen del equipo con el voltaje del que están tomados en el amplificador?
¿Debo entender que cada bafle de una misma rama tiene un transformador interno similar ? ¿ o son todos iguales los transformadores internos y solamente el voltaje que llega a él será distinto de acuerdo a la distancia?
Desde ya gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2009)

JUAZZZZZZ Me estás haciendo recordar lo que hacía hace .... 33 años.

Esos equipitos que también podian ser valvulares (Ucoa Radio) tenían la característica de sonorizar enormes áreas con sólo 20 - 30 WRMS , o era para musicalización o para llamadas de personal. y como te dice unleased! funcionaban en la gama de los 200 a 4.000 Hz (calidad telefónica pedorra). Pero la mala calidad del sonido no era por que el amplificador fuera malo , sino por el sistema de distribución y los parlantes.

En concreto , para los largos tendidos de cables con ramas que superaban los 70 mts de cables finos , con series y paralelos mas o menos a ojímetro. Funcionaban demasiado bién.

El amplificador es un amplificador convencional con una salida COM - 4Ω - 11V , al que le incluyen dentro un transformador elevador de tensión e impedancia , para "viajar" mejor en esos cables largos y finos (el mismo principio que la distribución de energía por alta tensión)

La teoría dice que deberías igualar la impedancia de salida del equipo , con la impedancia de entrada del transformadorcito adjunto al bafle . Y deberías diseñar las ramas , en serie y/o en paralelo para que ésto se vaya cumpliendo , en teoría.

Los transformadores suelen tener entradas de 100V 70V e impedancias de 600 , 500 , 250 , 80Ω  y salidas de 4 , 8 , 16Ω sumado en muchos casos a un reóstato de alambre en cada bafle para regularlo.

Te comento que no te hagas demasiado drama con lo de la adaptación de impedancias , porque salvo algún cortocircuito o una salvajada , siempre andaban , son muy generosos.

Si en algún lugar necesitábamos que sonara más fuerte , simplemente o conectábamos el parlante de 8Ω a la salida de 16Ω del trafito , o conectábamos la entrada a una más baja del mismo. La teoría dice que ésto está mal   

Probá y contanos !

http://www.alamtec.com.ar/ver_productos.php?grupo=1&categoria=16

http://www.monacor-spain.net/modules.php?name=Buscar_Producto&idSeccion=3&NumCategoria=153

Suerte !


----------



## DIDAKE (Abr 17, 2009)

DOSMETROS : Ahora estoy satisfecho ! Gracias. Pruebo y cuento
Saludos y gracias a todos los que aportaron


----------



## phcl (Jul 4, 2012)

Saludos a todos
Estoy trabajando en un centro deportivo, y hay una de las secciones que hacen natación sincronizada.
Para poder realizar esta actividad deben de poder disponer de altavoces exteriores y de altavoces subaquaticos, el problema los tengo en estos últimos, y es que he leido que por tema de seguridad debería conectar un transformador separador para no tener problemas, y no les pase a nadie nada, dentro del agua.
Los altavoces que dispongo son 4 de 60w a 8ohms. Ya estube haciendo pruebas con cuatro transformadores de 60w (uno para cada altavoz), y conectada a una etapa de potencía de 400w, (dos por salida conectados en paralelo), pero lo unico que consegui en poco tiempo (dos horas) cargarme los transistores de salida de la etapa de potencia.
Que pordría hacer para mantener la seguridad de los usuarios, y no estropear más etapas de potencía.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2012)

¿ Como conectaste el transformador ?

Esta es una forma


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 4, 2012)

Pero hace falta otro trafo que excite a la línea total!!!!
Digamos: un trafo elevador y a su salida, varios reductores en paralelo. El ampli manda la señal al trafo elevador y es este el que reparte.


----------



## phcl (Jul 4, 2012)

Si que lo conecte como marca el diagrama.
El transformador tiene forma toroidal, y esta esta todo emcapsulado en resina para su estanqueidad, y en un extremo marca el + y - con un fusible incorporado (esta parte la conecta a la salida de la etapa de la potencia), y en el otro extremo hay una regleta de bornes que indica el positivo y el negativo que conecte a los altavoces.
El transformador esta seragrafiado con " Transfo 8ohms/8ohms 60 W conf en 61558"


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Pero hace falta otro trafo que excite a la línea total!!!!
> Digamos: un trafo elevador y a su salida, varios reductores en paralelo. El ampli manda la señal al trafo elevador y es este el que reparte.



No necesariamente, con un amplificador en modo puente se puede llega a excitar la línea sin transformador elevador.




phcl dijo:


> Si que lo conecte como marca el diagrama.
> El transformador tiene forma toroidal, y esta esta todo emcapsulado en resina para su estanqueidad, y en un extremo marca el + y - con un fusible incorporado (esta parte la conecta a la salida de la etapa de la potencia), y en el otro extremo hay una regleta de bornes que indica el positivo y el negativo que conecte a los altavoces.
> El transformador esta seragrafiado con " Transfo 8ohms/8ohms 60 W conf en 61558"



El error es que el transformador posee primario con impedancia de 8Ω, por lo que si conectas 2 en paralelo el amplificador "Ve" 4Ω de impedancia, si conectas 4 bajas la impedancia a 2Ω y recalientas la etapa de salida.

O te haces combinaciones serie paralelo para mantener la impedancia sobre el amplificador o cambias los transformadores.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 4, 2012)

Amigo, ademas de las recomendaciones dadas, puedes utilizar un transformador relacion 1:1, en la alimentacion gral. RED de o los equipos involucrados y asi el resto de la cadena queda intacta. Por doble seguridad puedes añadir un disyuntor en la entrada principal del transformador por si este falla perdiendo aislacion.


----------



## phcl (Jul 4, 2012)

Muchas gracias por todas las respuestas.
Mañana prepararé una imagen con todos los componentes y como los tengo conectado, a la etapa de potencia





Fogonazo dijo:


> No necesariamente, con un amplificador en modo puente se puede llega a excitar la línea sin transformador elevador.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En cada salida conecto dos altavoces en paralelo


----------



## nocta (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola,

Estoy queriendo poner un sistema de audio en un ambiente de la casa. El ambiente mide 8m x 8m aprox.
Compré unos parlantes de techo Dumont DPC-5 (10w) y un amplificador Pioneer de 120w. En total son 4 los parlantes al conectar.

Los compré pensando que la instalación podía llegar a ser relativamente sencilla y a hacerla yo mismo, pero creo que ahora estoy dudando.

Mi duda básica no es en la instalación en sí, sino en la conexión. Los parlantes tiene 3 cables: rojo de 1kΩ (10w), blanco 2kΩ (5w) y negro (COM). El ampli tiene salidas de 12v, 70v, 100v y otras que dicen speakers y son de (4, 8, 16Ω y COM).

Mi pregunta es: ¿Qué cables debo sacar del ampli y cómo los conecto? Me habían dicho que podía ir de un parlante a otro en vez de cablear cada uno, pero ahora que tiene 3 solamente y no 4 cables (2 entrada y 2 salida) me hayo perdido.

Espero su ayuda y perdón si me equivoqué de sección.

EDITO: Estuve viendo el manual (Sí, en la emoción lo dejé tirado y me olvidé). Sería correcto conectar los parlantes usando las salidas de COM y 8Ω? ¿Cuál sería la diferencia en hacerlo en la de 4 o 16Ω?
Por lo que veo, la de 12v es una entrada para una batería, pero no va a ser este el caso.


----------



## felixreal (Dic 15, 2013)

Hooolaquetal!!
Por lo que dices, es un sistema de megafonía de alta impedancia. He trabajado en muchas instalaciones con estos sistemas. El amplificador tiene a su salida un transformador, y los altavoces tienen cada uno otro dentro, de ahí las diferentes tomas.
Si el amplificador es mono, los altavoces van en paralelo conectados a la salida de 100v del ampli.
Los cables de los altavoces seleccionan la potencia a la que se desea sonorizar el espacio, en este caso, yo usaría la toma de 10w, el rojo y el negro.

Saludos!!!


----------



## ralvarezprada (Mar 3, 2016)

Buenas tardes,

Ante todo un saludo muy cordial a todos! Es mi primera vez escribiendo en un foro.

En estos momentos tengo una duda sobre la configuración de un sistema de transformador en linea de 70/100V.

En caso de tener un amplificador a 70V puedo conectarle un parlante con transformador a 100V? o viceversa, un amplificador de 100 y un parlante de 70V? o esto me genera daños en el ohmiaje del amplificador?

De antemano les agradezco por tu colaboración y tiempo,

Rafael Alvarez


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 3, 2016)

Bien venido al foro, paisano, es un poquito mas complejo que eso, pues no solo es el voltaje que debes tener en cuenta, lo otro y muy importante es la potencia.

Claro que puedes conectarle a una salida de 70v un transformador de 100v con su respectivo parlante (*lease* adecuado con la salida del transformador de acuerdo a la impedancia) no hay problema, solo puede caer un poco la salida en el parlante.(sonarà un poquito mas suave, pero no se recarga el amplificador).

El otro detalle que debes tener en cuenta es la potencia de los transformadores. 
En el caso contrario de conectarle a una salida de 100V un transformador de de 70V, ahì si tienes un pequeño problema pues estas sobrecargando el trasformador de 70V, 

Un abrazo



Pd.
lo otro a tener en cuenta es la potencia de los transformadores. 
No es lo mismo conectar a la salida de un amplificador con 100V, 50W. 10 transformadores de 100V, 5W y su parlante.
Que conectar a la salida de un amplificador con 100V, 10W. 10 transformadores de 100V, 5W y su parlante.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 3, 2016)

Hola, más allá del comentario del compañero. La impedancia es lo primero a tener en cuenta junto con la potencia. Porque así aseguras la mayor transferencia, por ende menos pérdidas de señal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 3, 2016)

Este mismo tema ya se trató y explicó repetidas veces. Deberías usar el buscador.


Además debes tener en cuenta la impedancia de salida del transformador de parlante y la impedancia propia de cada parlante , ya que éstas impedancias se reflejan en el primario de 100 o 70 Volts.

Jugando con transformadores de entradas de 70 y 100 V y salidas de 4 , 8 y 16 Ohms se logra "regular" la potencia-volumen de cada parlante , lo ideal sería el potenciómetro-reóstato de alambre en serie con cada parlante , pero se logra equilibrar "elegantemente" .


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 4, 2016)

A todas estas el compañero Rafael??
Que bueno saber que es lo que quiere o tiene que conectar, 

Pues como lo dice el maestro Dosmetros, hay que jugar con las variables y así poder lograr la mayor transferencia, como dice el maestro Gudino Roberto.

Son varias las cosas que puedes modificar, como te dije es un poco mas complejo que variar un solo parámetro de los tres, pues al modificar uno necesariamente se afectan los otros.





y aparte de la teoria está la práctica, estan otros factores importantes como lo son las características de cada componente
potencia del amplificador, de los transformadores, parlante, distancia y calibre de los conductores, la cantidad de los parlantes a conectar, el uso que le vas a dar, etc


----------



## ralvarezprada (Mar 4, 2016)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios, me han sido muy útiles!
Estoy en proceso de familiarizarme con el foro, me excuso por hacer preguntas reiteradas.

Lo que voy a conectar son 3 parlantes de intemperie (cornetas) marca Yamaki (BC-725T) de 30W que vienen con transformador de 100V a una potencia QSC CX108V que da 100W por canal a 70V.

Saludos,


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 5, 2016)

Buenas tardes 
Esos yamaki no son los mejores, pero son decentes. ten cuidado de no exceder la potencia, pues los yamaki a pesar que en teorìa el transformador con el  que vienen es de 30W, el parlante interno no soporta los 30RMS, en gama completa.(debes cortar de alguna manera el crossover, por encima de los 120Hz para que soporte 30WRMS) 
si les metes todo lo que da la potencia (que por cierto es una de muy buena calidad).
los baflecitos no te van a durar mucho, moriran rápida o lentamente 
no olvides cortar la planta al menos en los 75Hz, como esta en la página 13 de el manual
http://www.qsc.com/resource-files/p...ies_8-ch/cx_108v/q_amp_cx_108v_usermanual.pdf
Un abrazo

PD :
el hecho que los bafles yamaki tengan transformador de 100V, te puede ayudar a protegerlos un poco m'as


----------



## ralvarezprada (Mar 7, 2016)

Muy valida tu observación! muchas gracias


----------



## Yampallecperu (Dic 7, 2018)

Buenas como están!

Tengo un restaurante con 4 ambientes diferentes, y adquirí unos equipos de sonido.

Amplificador batblack pam3-1204 - 120w

Atrás tiene salida para 4-8-16ohm y 70v-100v

4 parlantes batblack 4” de 60w cada uno
1 parlante batblack 5.25” de 180w

Al ser 4 ambientes diferentes, puse un control independiente de volumen a cada línea ....

Sale un cable (com - 8ohm) que va dividido en 4 más a cada controlador de volumen.

Y de cada controlador de volumen a cada parlante

Excepto una salida del controlador que va a un parlante 60w 8ohm y del mismo cable he jalado otro cable a otro parlante 60w 8ohm...

Distancias a parlantes :
Zona 1 - 12 metros (60w-8ohm)
Zona 2 - 13 metros (60w-8ohm)
Zona 3 - 25 metros (180w-8ohm)
Zona 4 - 5 metros y de ahí 12 metros más  (ambos 60w-8ohm)

La pregunta es la siguiente ....

Estoy conectándolos bien? Ya que no tengo conocimientos en serie-paralelo - suma ohm - suma watts.....

Siento que se distorsionan un poco, y pienso que o es la calidad de la música  un tema de conexión....

Espero sus comentarios, muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2018)

No conozco la marca, pero por la descripción es un amplificador para sonorización ambiental. 

Lo correcto sería emplear la salida de 70-100V con transformadores adaptadores y control independiente para cada parlante, ¿ Hiciste algo de esto ?

Un dibujo de tu instalación ayudaría a la comprensión


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2018)

Yampallecperu dijo:


> Al ser 4 ambientes diferentes, puse un control independiente de volumen a cada línea ....


 
¿ Cómo y con que lo haz hecho ?


----------



## Yampallecperu (Dic 7, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No conozco la marca, pero por la descripción es un amplificador para sonorización ambiental.
> 
> Lo correcto sería emplear la salida de 70-100V con transformadores adaptadores y control independiente para cada parlante, ¿ Hiciste algo de esto ?
> 
> Un dibujo de tu instalación ayudaría a la comprensión



Estos son los equipos y conexiones que realice, no lleve transformadores ya que observé en la tienda que el volumen de salida se reducían a la mitad, derrepente por que no estaban conectados a la salida de 70-100v ahí si te mentiría.

Cómo está ahorita suena bien pero cuando subes Elmer volumen distorsiona rápido, y no sale nada de bajo, seguro por lo que son ambientales.

2 dudas, si le pongo los transformadores que ganaría?

La conexión actual estará bien?






DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Cómo y con que lo haz hecho ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2018)

A simple vista el conexionado *NO *me gusta

Cuando se tienen largos tendidos de cables con muchos parlantes se emplea algo que se denomina _*"Sistema de voltaje constante"*_ que evita sobrecargar el amplificador por baja impedancia, pérdidas en el cableado y ajustar potencia de forma individual.

Algo como esto:



Tal ves estas cajas contengan el transformador adaptador y un reostato control de volumen , pero no creo.




​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2018)

Parece que tienen el transformador y el reóstato , así que entonces solo habría que cambiarse a 70 o 100 V


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece que tienen el transformador y el reóstato , así que entonces solo habría que cambiarse a 70 o 100 V. . . .


Parece que_* "All inclused"*_, aunque reostato no veo.
Mas bien me parece que tiene transformador de salidas múltiples y una llave selectora.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2018)

Eso eso eso , y lo promocionan para 50 Watts  :

Control De Volumen 50 Watts Perfection Hvc120-50 - Ss-pro - U$S 16,00


----------



## Yampallecperu (Dic 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso eso eso , y lo promocionan para 50 Watts  :
> 
> Control De Volumen 50 Watts Perfection Hvc120-50 - Ss-pro - U$S 16,00



El modelo que me ofrecieron para el uso que adquirí es el modelo hvc120-10 Para 10w

También hay de 30w y 50w.

La descripción del producto es la siguiente :
Atenuador de volumen

La parte posterior es tal cual la foto, no se si contiene transformadores 🙈 por lo cual es mi gran duda de ponerlo o no en el de 70-100v


Fogonazo dijo:


> A simple vista el conexionado *NO *me gusta
> 
> Cuando se tienen largos tendidos de cables con muchos parlantes se emplea algo que se denomina _*"Sistema de voltaje constante"*_ que evita sobrecargar el amplificador por baja impedancia, pérdidas en el cableado y ajustar potencia de forma individual.
> 
> ...



Veo que en el diagrama que me pones tiene 2 salidas del amplificador, en este caso creo que por lado o zonas, el amplificador solo tiene una salida y es por 4-8-16 ohm o por 70-100v 🙈

Las distancias como mencione serían las siguientes :

Amplificador - cajas de volumen : 0.5mt
Cajas de volumen a cada parlante
P1=12mt
P2=13mt
P3=25mt
P4=17mt

Las cajas de volumen son de 10w pero de qué manera segura sin malograr los equipos podría probar si tienen transformadores para pasarlo a 70-100v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2018)

Habría que ponerlos todos en paralelo y conectados o a 70 o a 100 V , o inclusive un grupo en paralelo a 70 y otro en paralelo a 100 para diferentes volúmenes. 

Para confirmarlo , puedes poner una foto detallada de las indicaciones de conexionado de esos módulos ?


----------



## Yampallecperu (Dic 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Habría que ponerlos todos en paralelo y conectados o a 70 o a 100 V , o inclusive un grupo en paralelo a 70 y otro en paralelo a 100 para diferentes volúmenes.
> 
> Para confirmarlo , puedes poner una foto detallada de las indicaciones de conexionado de esos módulos ?



Pero si hago eso no podré controlar los volúmenes por cada zona ya que la consola de las perillas de volúmenes están sobre el amplificador en un mueble de música....

Llame a la tienda de audio, y me dijeron que para ese amplificador y con el tipo de conexión, los parlantes son de 8ohm pero al tener más parlantes instalados debo conectarlo en el amplificador en (com-4ohm) que opinan? O lo dejo en (con-8ohm)....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2018)

Todo eso en paralelo vaya a saber que impedancia tiene . . .  prueba con los 4 Ohms

Cable oxigenado , es un mito !


----------



## Leon-Audio (Mar 22, 2019)

Tengo varios amplificadores de baja impedancia, o*_s*ea para cargas de 8, 4 y hasta 2 *O*hms que van desde 60 a 1000 *W*atts. Me importa corregirlos para usarlo a alta impedancia: 70 *V*/100 *_V*. Existen algunas versiones con transformador lineal elevador a la salida, me gustaría cómo puedo realizar los cálculos para éste transformador y lo otro es mediante circuito, sería lo mismo de elevar el voltaje a 100 *V* y t*am*b*ié*n la impedancia. Me gustaría saber si alguien sabe sobre ésto y me pueda orientar o algunos links de video.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2019)

Lee el hilo al cual se ha movido tu consulta y éste otro : Calculo de transformadores de audiofrecuencia


----------



## Leon-Audio (Mar 22, 2019)

Cómo se puede elevar el voltaje e impedancia del amplificador sin un transformador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2019)

La magia no existe , podés usar transformadores de alimentación en lugar de los de salida , ahora te busco unos datos.


----------



## Leon-Audio (Mar 22, 2019)

Gracias. Sucede que abrí otro amplificador de los que tengo que solo trabaja a 70 *V*/100 *V* y no veo para nada un transformador elevador. Pueda que desde su diseño lleguen a ese voltaje sin necesidad de un transformador elevador. Voy a abrir otro que tiene para 8 *O*hms y t*am*b*ié*n la opción de 70  *V*/100 *V*.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2019)

Leon-Audio dijo:


> Gracias. Sucede que abrí otro amplificador de los que tengo que solo trabaja a 70v/100v y no veo para nada un transformador elevador. _*Pueda que desde su diseño lleguen a ese voltaje sin necesidad de un transformador elevador*_. Voy a abrir otro que tiene para 8ohms y tbn la opción de 70v/100v.


*Sip*, los amplificadores se calculan para una impedancia de carga y una tensión de salida (Potencia) sobre esa impedancia, tranquilamente se puede realizar un amplificador que trabaje en esas condiciones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 23, 2019)

Si , pero a un amplificador ya existente y diseñado para 8 Ohms no se lo lleva a 70 o 100 V "con un par de transistores" si trabaja con tensiones menores . . .


----------



## Leon-Audio (Mar 23, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Sip*, los amplificadores se calculan para una impedancia de carga y una tensión de salida (Potencia) sobre esa impedancia, tranquilamente se puede realizar un amplificador que trabaje en esas condiciones.



Dónde se pueden ver diseños de este tipo de amplificadores? Sin necesidad de usar transformador sobre línea de altavoces 100V? Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2019)

Leon-Audio dijo:


> Dónde se pueden ver diseños de este tipo de amplificadores? Sin necesidad de usar transformador sobre línea de altavoces 100V? Gracias


Un doble amplificador conectado en puente puede excitar una línea de 70V


----------

